# Advice on Dexamethasone



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello 
If you have a moment I'd be really grateful for your advice on Dexamethasone.
I am taking 1mg a day and, having read a couple of things last night, am worried about the side effects for me and a baby - if I'm lucky enough to get a BFP.
Currently the only side effect I'm actually experiencing is that keeps me wide awake into the early hours.
Thanks
Reb


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Reb,

I'm assuming you are prescribed this for immune issues and clinic would expect you to remain on it during first trimester if successful?

Oral steroids have quite a range of side effects if used long term but hard to say if you will experience them or not (all depends on dose and length of time you are on them) In terms of risk to baby then the most current evidence is that there is no increased risk of malformation with oral steroids but they can cause IURG ( slow down growth) in later trimesters and baby should be monitored. They can be used safely though.

Hope this helps. Lots of     for cycle
Maz x


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks Maz - really appreciate your reply.   Yes I think so I've had quite a few unsuccessful attempts so far and this is our last shot (the last one was realy but we were given one reprieve) so they wanted to make sure every aspect was covered.  

I'm on 1mg a day so low I think.  Hopefully then I'd get weaned off it after the first trimester.... if I was lucky enough to get a BFP.

Thanks again  

Reb


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

PS your little girl is VERY beautiful   x


----------

